# QAD Ultra-Rest HD Pro



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm thinking of converting from a Tiger Tuff prong rest to the QAD. Any pros/cons you guys have with this rest? I'm shooting a Hoyt ViperTec & VTec. Thanks


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Great Rest*

I have one on my Vectrix XL..great rest. Just take your time setting it up and read the instructions and it will perform flawlessly.


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

Best rest I have ever used. It will get out of the way of a FOB arrow going 321 fps. Also captures the arrow pretty well for hunting applications.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

love the HD for the ease of adjusting the cord at the thumbwheel, this way i tie the draw cord into the downward cable and its secure and clean, mine is on my Katera and shot from blazers to now FOBs and i love the full containment for spot and stalk like i hunt.


----------



## Ducktales2006 (Apr 23, 2008)

i love myne! i just hunt but it is amazing!


----------



## mmusso (Jan 11, 2008)

I setup my buddy's Reezen last night with the QAD HD and it took no time to tune. It works great and a lot quieter than the QAD Hunter I have on my bow...


----------



## rezeen6.5 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Qad*

I know what they both look like but whats the difference in the pro and the HD I have the hunter on my REZEEN right know thanks mike


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Hd*

The HD has a harmonic dampener (HD) in the thumbwheel to quiet things down.


----------



## MOCarnivore (Aug 12, 2009)

*Not SOOO FAST - Problems Ahead...*

I am glad to hear that a number of guys have found success with this rest, but I have to say that I I would be VERY careful with the QAD Ultra Rest and would NOT recommend it! I purchased one two months ago to install on a new PSE X-Force TS that I was demoing and installed it according to the video. The first problem with that rest is that with the capture bar on the rest it would not properly fit under the glide bar and allow the forks to fall flat without hitting the riser. As a result, I had regular fletching contact that could not be corrected by either of 2 outstanding and highly reputable bow shops. I also did not want to take off the capture bar, since this was the reason that I bought the rest in the first place as a hunting rest. 

Having spent $130+ on the rest and having read so many positive reviews, I didn't want to give up on it, so I installed it on a new 70# Bowtech Admiral (which is the sweetest shooting bow I have ever picked up by the way), but continued to have occasional fletching contact despite multiple attempts to tune it. While at my bow shop trying to get this Ultra rest tuned, 2 other guys came in with the EXACT SAME problems with this rest and the bow shop pros told us that they wont sell them because of a long history of tuning problems with these rests??? They recommended the Ripcord rest instead, despite the fact that it won't stay up if you let your draw down. Personally, I went back to a Wisker Biscuit on my hunting bow, as I just couldn't justify the 1 or 2 extra fps given all of the problems and uncertainty. Once you get in a tree and get a big deer in your sights, I personally don't think you can afford to be less than 1000% confident in all of your equipment. 

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Mrarchery (Oct 24, 2006)

*Fletch contact on QAD rests*

When you say you went back to Bisquit rest because of fletch contact with QAD rest, I think you would prefer the QAD rest bumping the cock vane (shot down) as the rest bounces back up about the same time the vanes pass by and that is what touches the ONE vane rather than shooting it through a bisquit rest where THREE vanes touch as it goes by. 

Before you drop the QAD rest, try shooting groups of 3 arrows at 50 yards with the bisquit rest vs the drop away rest. You will be amazed at how much bigger groups you will shoot with the bisquit due mostly to "peeking" when you shoot to see where the arrow went. Peeking is non tramatic with drop away but very tramatic when shot from bisquit style rests

QAD is now offering a lock down technology that stops the "bounce up" but it is almost cost prohibitive


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

There are a couple of tricks to installing one of these rests. I'll bet, with a proper install, your bow will run like a swiss watch with the QAD HD.


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Tuning*

The QAD rest is a great rest...have set up quite a few for guys and if there was ever any contact (not very often), it was a matter of timing the rest and things were perfect. I would not shoot cock vane down. 

Lots of guys shoot the QAD on high speed bows without issue...just need to take your time to get the timing right. If your draw is short (25" or so), you may have to get creative like it had to on my son's bow. The down traveling cable on the Hoyt he has does not move that much so I had to set it so a slight side pull on the cable actually caused the final uplift of the rest. When I did that, the rest dropped really quick without issue nor contact.


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

I just took the plunge from prongs to drop-away, and the QAD was the one I bought. Seems to work pretty well.


----------



## rmb (Jul 24, 2006)

*Qad*

I just purchased a monster a fews week back and installed a QAD pro LD. I couldn't tune the bow with this rest. I kept getting a left tare. I tried heavier spined arrows, turned the poundage way down and moved the rest in and out. I had no luck! I had the rest on a xt all last season and it shot great. I think that something could be wrong with the rest. I've contacted QAD through several emails and all I get is have you tried stiffer arrows and that it is a tuning problem! The QAD tech said he as put the rest on a both the 5.5" and the 6" monsters and they tuned great. I've responded back to say that I think my rest could be defective whick I told him in the first email and I think the pro LD has a lifetime warranty and what do I need to do to get another rest but he want reply back to me! It seems that QAD has a problem with saying that something could be wrong with one of there rests! Has anyone else had this problem? I don't think I'll buy another QAD product! Mitch


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Left*



rmb said:


> I just purchased a monster a fews week back and installed a QAD pro LD. I couldn't tune the bow with this rest. I kept getting a left tare. I tried heavier spined arrows, turned the poundage way down and moved the rest in and out. I had no luck! I had the rest on a xt all last season and it shot great. I think that something could be wrong with the rest. I've contacted QAD through several emails and all I get is have you tried stiffer arrows and that it is a tuning problem! The QAD tech said he as put the rest on a both the 5.5" and the 6" monsters and they tuned great. I've responded back to say that I think my rest could be defective whick I told him in the first email and I think the pro LD has a lifetime warranty and what do I need to do to get another rest but he want reply back to me! It seems that QAD has a problem with saying that something could be wrong with one of there rests! Has anyone else had this problem? I don't think I'll buy another QAD product! Mitch


A left tear is not a rest issue typically...lots of Mathews bows have this problem...normally a shooter issue. Go to the Mathews web site forum and go to the archery tech section...there is a lot of info on fixing left tears.

If the timing was wrong on the QAD you will get a high nock tear normally.


----------



## rmb (Jul 24, 2006)

*Qad*

Thanks Steve. A left tare is usally a weak spined arrow. I tried stiffer arrows and dropped tip weight. I also turned the bow poundage way down and still the same problem. I've shot Mathews bows for 14 years and I'm used to the grips. Idon't think its me. I put a TM hunter rest on the bow and had it shooting bullets in just a few minutes. I bought a biscuit and set it at 3/4" center of arrow rest hole and shot a bullet first time. Why would it shoot with another rest if it's me?


----------



## provider (Aug 14, 2008)

*left tear*

I have a problem very similar to RMB read everything... tried everything still get a horizontal left tear. (on a commander) help me understand how my shooting might be contributing.
"all ears" ;-)
blessings
john


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Qad*



rmb said:


> Thanks Steve. A left tare is usally a weak spined arrow. I tried stiffer arrows and dropped tip weight. I also turned the bow poundage way down and still the same problem. I've shot Mathews bows for 14 years and I'm used to the grips. Idon't think its me. I put a TM hunter rest on the bow and had it shooting bullets in just a few minutes. I bought a biscuit and set it at 3/4" center of arrow rest hole and shot a bullet first time. Why would it shoot with another rest if it's me?



I know the centershot on a Mathews using a drop away is 11/16...at least per the Mathews site. I would spend a little time over on their Website and look at the stickies on left tears. Sounds like you had luck with other rests..sorry to hear about this problem.

As for a left only tear...I highly doubt it is the rest...could be but doubtful.

Here is the web link on left tears

http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?t=114040&highlight=fixing+the+left+tear


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Cross Bar*

You are not hitting cross bar with your up-fletch are you???


----------



## rmb (Jul 24, 2006)

*Qad*

I don't think so. I shot a bare shaft and had the same result.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

rezeen6.5 said:


> I know what they both look like but whats the difference in the pro and the HD I have the hunter on my REZEEN right know thanks mike





srcarlso said:


> The HD has a harmonic dampener (HD) in the thumbwheel to quiet things down.


AND the fact that the HD has a set screw to adjust the cord at the thumbwheel, lets you split the cable and insert cord and serve it in and make all adjustments at the thumbwheel, cleaner and more secure way to hitch the cord to bow string.


----------

